# الطاقة البديلة



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

* كتبها قاسم شقران ، في 23 أيار 2007 الساعة: 22:18 م *

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه المدونة خصصتها للطاقة البديلة ,طاقة شمسية , رياح , طاقة حيوية ,مائية , طاقة الهيدروجين. 









*  خلايا الوقود  *


* كتبها قاسم شقران ، في 24 حزيران 2007 الساعة: 03:16 ص *









​ *






* *سيارة المستقبل من مرسيدس تعمل بالوقود الهيدروجين*
*






*
*جهاز كمبيوتر دفتري يحصل على الطاقة الكهربية من خلية وقود*
*في هذه المقالة من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نقوم بشرح فكرة عمل خلايا الوقود وميزاتها واستخداماتها الحالية والمستقبلية.*
*



*
*أصبح البحثعن بدائل للوقود التقليدي "النفط" أمرًا ضرورياً بالنسبة للدول الصناعية المتقدمة ولا سيما بعد الارتفاع الملحوظ لاسعار الوقود على مستوى العالم وترصد هذه الدول المبالغ المالية الطائلة لتمويل ابحاث البحث عن مصادر للطاقة البديلة والمقصود هنا بديلة عن النفط، وفي المقابل عكف العلماء والباحثون على إجراء الدراسات والابحاث للحصول على مصادر بديلة للطاقة، فقد تمتطوير استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتوليدالطاقة الكهربائية، واستخدام طاقات المد والجذروأمواج البحر كطاقات حركية يمكن تحويلهالطاقة كهربائية، أو استخدام المياه الساقطة من الشلالات لتويد الطاقة الكهربية والاستعاضة بالعديد منمصادر الطاقة البديلة عن الوقود التقليدي.*
*



*
*



*




تم اختراع تقنية خلايا الوقود في انجلترا في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي على يد السير وليام روبرت جروف William grove، منذ اكثر من 160 عاماً حيث لم يكن يعلم ان اختراعه الذي وضعه في العام 1839 سيحل مشكلة تواجه العالم في القرن الواحد والعشرين لاكتشاف خلايا الوقود التييمكن عن طريقها الحصول على الكهرباءمن الهيدروجين أو الكحول دون أي عمليةاحتراق؛ وبذلك يكون قد حل المعادلةالصعبة، وهي الحصول على طاقة نظيفة منغير أن نلوث البيئة وبأقل الأسعار؛حيث إن المشكلة ثلاثية الجوانب: الطاقة، والبيئة، والتكلفة. وهيالاتجاهات الثلاثة التي يصبو العلماءلحلها. 
والحل يكمن في هذه الخليةالصغيرة التي تدعى خلية الوقود، ولكن نظرا لعدمجدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة، ظل هذا الاختراع حبيس الأدراج لأكثر من 130سنة، ولكن عادت خلايا الوقود مرة أخرى للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلكعندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائيةاللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلىتوفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجموباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء، واستطاعت أن توفرتيارا كهربائيا وكذلك مصدرا للمياه النقية الصالحة للشرب. 
تتميز خلايا الوقود عن البطاريات التقليدية في اعتمادها على دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء والتي تحصل الخلية عليهما من مصدر خارجي ولا تعدان من مكونات خلية الوقود نفسها وهذا ما يعطي لهذه الخلايا 





تتميز خلايا الوقود عن البطاريات التقليدية في اعتمادها على دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء والتي تحصل الخلية عليهما من مصدر خارجي ولا تعدان من مكونات خلية الوقود نفسها وهذا ما يعطي لهذه الخلايا الاهمية بالمقارنة مع البطاريات، حيث أن في البطاريات التقليدية فإن مكونات البطارية هي اساس توليد الطاقة حيث يحدث التفاعل الكيميائي لمكونات البطارية لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية وتستمر هذه العملية الى حين انتهاء المواد الكيميائية المتفاعلة فتتوقف البطارية لحين إعادةشحنها مرة أخرى، في حين إن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودهاالهيدروجين والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليستسوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعنيأنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي.
*



*
تعتبر خلية الوقود أداة لتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربية اي انها تقوم من خلال تفاعلات كيميائية بتحويل الهيدروجين والاكسجين إلى ماء وينتج عن هذه العملية طاقة كهربية. وبالمقارنة مع البطارية التقليدية المعروفة فإن الاختلاف يكمن في ان المواد الكيميائية الداخلة في التفاعل لتوليد الكهرباء هي جزء من تركيب البطارية وتوجد في داخلها، وبانتهاء المواد الكيميائية هذه فإن البطارية تصبح عديمة الفائدة ويتم استبداله أو اعادة شحنها مرة اخرى، في حين ان خلايا الوقود لا يمكن ان تنتهي فهي تعمل باستمرار لان مصدر المواد الكيميائية هي من الهواء.


 *شرائح من خلايا الوقود تستخدم كمصدر للطاقة في السيارات*​ يوجد العديد من خلايا الوقود تصنف حسب المواد الكيميائية التي تستخدمها، وكذلك صفائح المحلل *electrolyte* التي تستخدماها. والنوع الاكثر شيوعا ورواجا هو خلية الوقود ذات غشاء التبادل البروتوني *proton exchange membrane fuel cell* (PEMFC) والموضح فكرة عملها في الشكل التالي:


 *فكرة عمل وتركيب خلية الوقود لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية*​ *يوضح الشكل اعلاه تركيب خلية الوقود وفكرة عملها تتلخص في المراحل التالية:*



هذه هي التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث على طرفي الخلية



 إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة فيوسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايالتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة . يبين الشكل التالي خلية هيدروجينية مكونة من عدد كبير من الشرائح لتوليد فرق الجهد المطلوب.


 لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منهاوفي الصورتين التاليتن مثالاً لذلك


 *دراجة نارية تستخدم وقود الهيدروجين بدلا من الوقود التقليدي من خلال خلايا الوقود*​ 

 *سيارة تعمل بواسطة محرك كهربي يحصل على الطاقة من خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني*​ *



* *






*




لعلك عزيزي القارئ لاحظت بساطة الفكرة وسهولة تطبيقها وحالياً تعقد الكثير من الأبحاثعلى إيجاد تطبيقات جديدة لخلاياالوقود؛ حتى تصبح بديلًا لكل صور الطاقةالأخرى، وتكون بحق وقود المستقبل وقود القرن الواحد والعشرين.
*لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاطلاع على المواقع التالية*
*http://www.howstuffworks.com/fuel-cell.htm*
*http://academic.evergreen.edu/g/grossmaz/macombbd.htm*
*http://www.estarfuturecorp.com/fuelcellworks.html*
http://chem.ch.huji.ac.il/~eugeniik/history/grove.htm





منقول من مدونة الكاتب


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*  الهيدروجين وقود المستقبل  *


* كتبهاقاسم شقران ، في 24 حزيران 2007 الساعة: 03:09 ص *

*الهيدروجين وقود المستقبل الصناعي* 
الهيدروجين هو اخف الغازات بل هو أخف العناصر على الاطلاق كما إنه كان وما يزال حسب رأي العلماء المادة الاساسية التي تألف منها الكون وبالتالي فأنه مصادر للطاقة الاساسي في الكون 
ان المصدر الطبيعي والرئيسي للهيدروجين هو الماء فتحليل الماء الى هيدروجين واوكسجين نتيجة امرار تيار كهربائي يمكن فصل الهيدروجين عن الاوكسجين ونتساءل هنا : ماذا لو تمكنا من انتاج الهيدروجين على نطاق واسع صناعي الايمكننا ان نستعمله كوقود محترق عوضا عن النفط والفحم والغاز 
في الحقيقة فان الهيدروجين يمثل نوعا مثاليا من انواع الوقود وذلك لانه يتمتع بجملة من المحاسن التي نوردها فيما يلي :
1- الهيدروجين عنصر قابل للاحتراق ذو محتوى حراري عال 
2- الهيدروجين عنصر غير سام ولاينتج عن احتراقه اية غازات ضارة ملوثة 
3- الهيدروجين عنصر متوفر على كوكبنا الارضي بكميات هائلة وتقدر كمية الهيدروجين الموجودة في مياه المحيطات والبحار 103 — 1810 طن واذا حافظ استهلاكنا من الطاقة على معدله الحالي فان الهيدروجين يغطي حاجة البشرية لمليون سنة هذا عدا عن ان احتراق الهيدروجين يولد الماء النقي الذي يمكن ان نستخلصه منه الهيدروجين مرة ثانية وثالثة في سلسلة لا تنتهي 
4- لقدتم بنجاح استعمال الهيدروجين كوقود محترق في المحركات الحرارية الحالية 
5-يمكن استعمال الهيدروجين في البيوت عوضا عن الغاز الطبيعي لاغراض الطبخ والتسخين 
6- الهيدروجين سهل النقل ويمكن نقله الى مسافات بعيدة بواسطة خطوط الانابيب ومن السهل توزيعه على المستهلكين بواسطة تفريعات من انبوب التوزيع الرئيسي 
7- يمكن نقل الهيدروجين بواسطة انابيب الغاز الموجودة حاليا 
8- هناك عدة طرق لانتاج الهيدروجين يتناسب معظمها مع امكانية الطاقة الشمسية والطاقة النووية 
وفي النهاية التي لانهاية لها إلا مع نهاية الكون ( الساعة
منقول عن ملتقى المهندسين العرب )


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*  نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا"  *


* كتبهاقاسم شقران ، في 16 حزيران 2007 الساعة: 04:15 ص *

مواقع خارجية متصلة بالموضوع 
معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا 
ساينس ماجازين 












 كان المصباح على بعد مترين من مصدر التيار الكهربائي اللاسلكي
نجح العلماء في معهد مساتشوستش للتكنولوجيا بالولايات المتحدة في بث التيار الكهربائي لاسلكيا بين مصدر للطاقة ومصباح ضوئي قوته ستون وات تفصل بينهما مسافة بعدها متران. 
ويقول العلماء إن هذه التقنية الجديدة التي تسمى "واي إلكتريسيتي" أو الكهرباء اللاسلكية قد تتيح توزيع التيار الكهربائي داخل المنزل في المستقبل دون الحاجة إلى مد الأسلاك. 
لكن لا يمكن استخدام هذه التقنية لبث التيار الكهربائي عبر مسافات طويلة. 
وقد وقف العلماء بين مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية والمصباح ليثبتوا أن بث الكهرباء اللاسلكية لا يسبب الأذى مع أنه لا يمكن التكهن الآن بآثار التعرض للتيار اللاسلكي على المدى البعيد. 
وهذا هو الموقع الخبر منقول من بي بي سي ارابك
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/sci_…00/6732821.stm 
مع التحية
قاسم شقران


مع العلم بان اول من اخترع نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا هو العالم نيكولاى تسلا 

*Nikola Tesla* (10 July 1856 – 7 January 1943) was an inventor and a mechanical and electrical engineer. He is frequently cited as one of the most important contributors to the birth of commercial electricity and is best known for his many revolutionary developments in the field of electromagnetism in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Tesla's patents and theoretical work formed the basis of modern alternating current (AC) electric power systems, including the polyphase system of electrical distribution and the AC motor, with which he helped usher in the Second Industrial Revolution.


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*  طرق توليد الطاقة لكهربائية  *


* كتبهاقاسم شقران ، في 11 حزيران 2007 الساعة: 03:34 ص *

طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية

Generation of Electrical Energy إن عملية توليد أو إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية هي في الحقيقة عملية تحويل الطاقة من شكل الى آخر حسب مصادر الطاقة المتوفرة في مراكز الطلب على الطاقة الكهربائية وحسب الكميات المطلوبة لهذه الطاقة ، الأمر الذي يحدد أنواع محطات التوليد وكذلك أنواع الاستهلاك وأنواع الوقود ومصادره كلها تؤثر في تحديد نوع المحطة ومكانها وطاقتها .
أنواع محطات التوليد :
نذكر هنا أنواع محطات التوليد المستعملة على صعيد عالمي ونركز على الأنواع المستعملة في بلادنا :
محطات التوليد البخارية . 
محطات التوليد النووية . 
محطات التوليد المائية . 
محطات التوليد من المد والجزر 
محطات التوليد ذات الاحتراق الداخلي (ديزل – غازية) 
محطات التوليد بواسطة الرياح. 
محطات التوليد بالطاقة الشمسية. 
1-محطات التوليد البخارية 
تعتبر محطات التوليد البخارية محولا للطاقة (Energy Converter)
وتستعمل هذه المحطات أنواع مختلفة من الوقود حسب الأنواع المتوفرة مثل الفحم الحجري أو البترول السائل أو الغاز الطبيعي أو الصناعي .
تمتاز المحطات البخارية بكبر حجمها ورخص تكاليفها بالنسبة لإمكاناتها الضخمة كما تمتاز بإمكانية استعمالها لتحلية المياه المالحة ، الأمر الذي يجعلها ثنائية الإنتاج خاصة في البلاد التي تقل فيها مصادر المياه العذبة .
اختيار مواقع المحطات البخارية Site Selection of Steam Power Station 
تتحكم في اختيار المواقع المناسبة لمحطات التوليد الحرارية عدة عوامل مؤثرة نذكر منها
ما يلي : 
القرب من مصادر الوقود وسهولة نقله إلى هذه المواقع وتوفر وسائل النقل الاقتصادية. 
القرب من مصادر مياه التبريد لأن المكثف يحتاج إلى كميات كبير من مياه التبريد . لذلك تبنى هذه المحطات عادة على شواطئ البحار أو بالقرب من مجاري الأنهار. 
القرب من مراكز استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية لتوفير تكاليف إنشاء خطوط النقل . مراكز الاستهلاك هي عادة المدن والمناطق السكنية والمجمعات التجارية والصناعية 
وتعتمد محطات التوليد البخارية على استعمال نوع الوقود المتوفر وحرقه في أفران خاصة لتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية في الوقود الى طاقة حرارية في اللهب الناتج من عملية الاحتراق ثم استعمال الطاقة الحرارية في تسخين المياه في مراجل خاصة (BOILERS) وتحويلها الى بخار في درجة حرارة وضغط معين ثم تسليط هذا البخار على عنفات أو توربينات بخارية صممت لهذه الغاية فيقوم البخار السريع بتدوير محور التوربينات وبذلك تتحول الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة ميكانيكية على محور هذه التوربينات . يربط محور المولد الكهربائي ربطا مباشرا مع محور التوربينات البخارية فيدور محور المولد الكهربائي (AL TERNATOR) بنفس السرعة وباستغلال خاصة المغناطيسية الدوارة (ROTOR) من المولد والجزء الثابت (STATOR) منه تتولد على طرفي الجزء الثابت من المولد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة . 
لا يوجد فوارق أساسية بين محطات التوليد البخارية التي تستعمل أنواع الوقود المختلفة إلا من حيث طرق نقل وتخزين وتداول وحرق الوقود . وقد كان استعمال الفحم الحجري شائعا في أواخر القرن الماضي وأوائل هذا القرن ، إلا أن اكتشاف واستخراج البترول ومنتوجاته احدث تغييرا جذريا في محطات التوليد الحرارية حيث اصبح يستعمل بنسبة تسعين بالمئة لسهولة نقله وتخزينه وحرقة إن كان بصورة وقود سائل أو غازي .
مكونات محطات التوليد البخارية :
تتألف محطات التوليد البخارية بصورة عامة من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية :
أ ) الفرن : Furnace 
وهو عبارة عن وعاء كبير لحرق الوقود . ويختلف شكل ونوع هذا الوعاء وفقا لنوع الوقود المستعمل ويلحق به وسائل تخزين ونقل وتداول الوقود ورمي المخلفات الصلبة
ب ) المرجل : Boiler 
وهو وعاء كبير يحتوي على مياه نقية تسخن بواسطة حرق الوقود لتتحول هذه المياه 
الى بخار . وفي كثير من الأحيان يكون الفرن والمرجل في حيز واحد تحقيقا للاتصال 
المباشر بين الوقود المحترق والماء المراد تسخينه .
وتختلف أنواع المراجل حسب حجم المحطة وكمية البخار المنتج في وحدة الزمن .
ج ) العنفة الحرارية أو التوربين Turbine 
وهي عبارة عن عنفة من الصلب لها محور ويوصل به جسم على شكل أسطواني مثبت به لوحات مقعرة يصطدم فيها البخار فيعمل على دورانها ويدور المحور بسرعة عالية جدا حوالي 3000 دورة بالدقيقة وتختلف العنفات في الحجم والتصميم والشكل باختلاف حجم البخار وسرعته وضغطه ودرجة حرارته ، أي باختلاف حجم محطة التوليد . 
د ) المولد الكهربائي : Generator 
هو عبارة عن مولد كهربائي مؤلف من عض دوار مربوط مباشرة مع محور التوربين وعضو ثابت .ويلف العضوين بالأسلاك النحاسية المعزولة لتنقل الحقل المغناطيسي الدوار وتحوله إلى تيار كهربائي على أطراف العضو الثابت . ويختلف شكل هذا المولد باختلاف حجم المحطة .
هـ ) المكثف: Condenser 
وهو عبارة عن وعاء كبير من الصلب يدخل اليه من الأعلى البخار الآتي من التوربين بعد أن يكون قد قام بتدويرها وفقد الكثير من ضغطه ودرجة حرارته ، كما يدخل في هذا المكثف من أسفل تيار من مياه التبريد داخل أنابيب حلزونية تعمل على تحويل البخار الضعيف إلى مياه حيث تعود هذه المياه إلى المراجل مرة أخرى بواسطة مضخات خاصة . 
و) المدخنة : Chimney 
وهي عبارة عن مدخنة من الآجر الحراري ( Brick) أسطوانية الشكل مرتفعة جدا تعمل على طرد مخلفات الاحتراق الغازية إلى الجو على ارتفاع شاهق للإسراع في طرد غازات الاحتراق والتقليل من تلوث البيئة المحيطة بالمحطة . 
ز) الآلات والمعدات المساعدة : Auxiliaries 
وهي عبارة عن عدد كبير من المضخات والمحركات الميكانيكية والكهربائية ومنظمات السرعة ومعدات تحميص البخار التي تساعد على إتمام العمل في محطات التوليد . 
2-محطات التوليد النووية : Nuclear Power Station 
محطات التوليد النووية نوعا من محطات التوليد الحرارية لأنها تعمل بنفس المبدأ وهو توليد البخار بالحرارة وبالتالي يعمل البخار على تدوير التوربينات التي بدورها تدور الجزء الدوار من المولد الكهربائي وتتولد الطاقة الكهربائية على أطراف الجزء الثابت من هذا المولد .
والفرق في محطات التوليد النووية أنه بدل الفرن الذي يحترق فيه الوقود يوجد هنا مفاعل ذري تتولد في الحرارة نتيجة انشطار ذرات اليورانيوم بضربات الإلكترونات المتحركة في الطبقة الخارجية للذرة وتستغل هذه الطاقة الحرارية الهائلة في غليان المياه في المراجل وتحويلها إلى بخار ذي ضغط عال ودرجة مرتفعة جدا.
تحتوي محطة التوليد النووية على الفرن الذري الذي يحتاج إلى جدار عازل وواق من الإشعاع الذري وهو يتكون من طبقة من الآجر الناري وطبقة من المياه وطبقة من الحديد الصلب ثم طبقة من الأسمنت تصل إلى سمك مترين وذلك لحماية العاملين في المحطة والبيئة المحيطة من التلوث بالإشعاعات الذرية . 
أن أول محطة توليد حرارية نووية في العالم نفذت في عام 1954 وكانت في الاتحاد السوفيتي بطاقة 5 ميغاواط . .
ومحطات التوليد النووية غير مستعملة في البلاد العربية حتى الآن . ولكن محطات التوليد الحرارية البخارية مستعملة بصورة كثيفة على البحر الأحمر والبحر الأبيض المتوسط والخليج العربي في توليد الكهرباء ولتحلية المياه المالحة .
3-محطات التوليد المائية : Hydraulic Power Stations حيث توجد المياه في أماكن مرتفعة كالبحيرات ومجاري الأنهار يمكن التفكير بتوليد الطاقة ، خاصة إذا كانت طبيعة الأرض التي تهطل فيها الأمطار أو تجري فيها الأنهار جبلية ومرتفعة. ففي هذه الحالات يمكن توليد الكهرباء من مساقط المياه . أما إذا كانت مجاري الأنهار ذات انحدار خفيف فيقتضي عمل سدود في الأماكن المناسبة من مجرى النهر لتخزين المياه . تنشاء محطات التوليد عادة بالقرب من هذه السدود كما هو الحال في مجرى نهر النيل. وقد بني السد العالي وبنيت معه محطة توليد كهرباء بلغت قدرتها المركبة 1800 ميغاواط . وعلى نهر الفرات في شمال سوريا بني سد ومحطة توليد كهرباء بلغت قدرتها المركبة 800 ميغاواط .
إذا كان مجرى النهر منحدرا انحدار كبيرا فيمكن عمل تحويرة في مجرى النهر باتجاه أحد الوديان المجاورة وعمل شلال اصطناعي . هذا بالإضافة إلى الشلالات الطبيعية التي تستخدم مباشرة لتوليد الكهرباء كما هو حاصل في شلالات نياغرا بين كندا والولايات المتحدة . وبصورة عامة أن أية كمية من المياه موجودة على ارتفاع معين تحتوي على طاقة كامنة في موقعها . فإذا هبطت كمية المياه إلى ارتفاع ادنى تحولت الطاقة الكامنة إلى طاقة حركية . وإذا سلطت كمية المياه على توربينة مائية دارت بسرعة كبيرة وتكونت على محور التوربينة طاقة ميكانيكية . وإذا ربطت التوربينة مع محور المولد الكهربائي تولد على أطراف العضو الثابت من المولد طاقة كهربائية . 
مكونات محطة التوليد المائية : Components of Hydro-Electric Station
تتألف محطة توليد الكهرباء المائية بصورة عامة من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية.
مساقط المياه (المجرى المائل) Penstock 
وهو عبارة عن أنبوب كبير أو أكثر يكون في اسفل السد أو من أعلى الشلال إلى مدخل التوربينة وتسيل في المياه بسرعة كبيرة . يوجد سكر في أوله (بوابة) (VALVE) وسكر آخر في آخره للتحكم في كمية المياه التي تدور التوربينة . 
تجدر الإشارة الى أن السدود وبوابات التحكم وأقنية المياه الموصلة للأنابيب المائلة تختلف حسب كمية المياه وأماكن تواجدها . 
ب. التوربين: Turbine 
تكون التوربينة والمولد عادة في مكان واحد مركبين على محور رأسي واحد . يركب المولد فوق التوربينة . وعندما تفتح البوابة في اسفل الأنابيب المائلة تتدفق المياه بسرعة كبيرة في تجاويف مقعرة فتدور بسرعة وتدير معها العضو الدوار في المولد حيث تتولد الطاقة الكهربائية على أطراف هذا المولد .
ج ) أنبوبة السحب : Draught Tubes 
بعد أن تعمل المياه المتدفقة في تدوير التوربين فلا بد من سحبها للخارج بسرعة ويسر حتى لا تعوق الدوران . لذا توضع أنابيب بأشكال خاصة لسحبها للخارج السرعة اللازمة.
د) المعدات والآلات المساعدة : Auxiliaries 
تحتاج محطات التوليد المائية آلي العديد من الآلات المساعدة مثل المضخات والبوابات والمفاتيح ومعدات تنظيم سرعة الدوران وغيرها . 
4-محطات التوليد من المد والجزر Tidal Power Stations 
المد والجزر من الظواهر الطبيعية المعروفة عند سكان سواحل البحار . فهم يرون مياه البحر ترتفع في بعض ساعات اليوم وتنخفض في البعض الآخر . وقد لا يعلمون أن هذا الارتفاع ناتج عن جاذبية القمر عندما يكون قريبا من هذه السواحل وان ذلك الانخفاض يحدث عندما يكون القمر بعيدا عن هذه السواحل ، أي عندما يغيب القمر ، علما أن القمر يدور حول الأرض في مدار أهليجي أي بيضاوي الشكل دورة كل شهر هجري ، وأن الأرض تدور حول نفسها كل أربع وعشرين ساعة . فإذا ركزنا الانتباه على مكان معين ، وكان القمر ينيره في الليل ، فهذا معناه أنه قريب من ذلك المكان وان جاذبيته قوية . لذا ترتفع مياه البحر . وبعد مضي أثنى عشرة ساعة من ذلك الوقت ، يكون القمر بالجزء المقابل قطريا ، أي بعيدا عن المكان ذاته بعدا زائدا بطول قطر الكرة الأرضية فيصبح اتجاه جاذبية القمر معاكسة وبالتالي ينخفض مستوى مياه البحر . 
واكثر بلاد العالم شعورا بالمد والجزر هو الطرف الشمالي الغربي من فرنسا حيث يعمل مد وجزر المحيط الأطلسي على سواحل شبه جزيرة برنتانيا إلى ثلاثين مترا وقد أنشئت هناك محطة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بقدرة 400 ميغاواط . حيث توضع توربينات خاصة في مجرى المد فتديرها المياه الصاعدة ثم تعود المياه الهابطة وتديرها مرة أخرى .
ومن الأماكن التي يكثر فيها المد والجزر السواحل الشمالية للخليج العربي في منطقة الكويت حيث يصل أعلى مد إلى ارتفاع 11 مترا ولكن هذه الظاهرة لا تستغل في هذه المناطق لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية .


​ 

 26-09-2004, 09:11 PM 






5-محطات التوليد ذات الاحتراق الداخلي : Internal Combustion Engines  محطات التوليد ذات الاحتراق الداخلي هي عبارة عن الآت تستخدم الوقود السائل (Fuel Oil) حيث يحترق داخل غرف احتراق بعد مزجها بالهواء بنسب معينة ، فتتولد نواتج الاحتراق وهي عبارة عن غازات على ضغط مرتفع تستطيع تحريك المكبس كما في حالة ماكينات الديزل أو تستطيع تدوير التوربينات حركة دورا نية كما في حالة التوربينات الغازية .
توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الديزل Diesel Power Station 
تستعمل ماكينات الديزل في توليد الكهرباء في أماكن كثيرة في دول الخليج وخاصة في المدن الصغيرة والقرى . وهي تمتاز بسرعة التشغيل وسرعة الإيقاف ولكنها تحتاج الى كمية مرتفعة من الوقود نسبيا وبالتالي فان كلفة الطاقة المنتجة منها تتوقف على أسعار الوقود . ومن ناحية أخرى لا يوجد منها وحدات ذات قدرات كبيرة . (3 ميغاواط فقط). وهذا المولدات سهلة التركيب وتستعمل كثيرة في حالات الطوارئ أو أثناء فترة ذروة الحمل . وفي هذه الحالة يعمل عادة عدد كبير من هذه المولدات بالتوازي لسد احتياجات مراكز الاستهلاك.
توليد الكهرباء بالتوربينات الغازية Gas Turbine 
تعتبر محطات توليد الكهرباء العاملة بالتوربينات الغازية حديثة العهد نسبيا ويعتبر الشرق الأوسط من اكثر البلدان استعمالا لها . وهي ذات سعات وأحجام مختلفة من 1 ميغاواط الى 250ميغاواط ، تستعمل عادة أثناء ذروة الحمل في البلدان التي يوجد فيها محطات توليد بخارية أو مائية ، علما أن فترة إقلاعها وإيقافها تتراوح بين دقيقتين وعشرة دقائق.
وفي معظم الشرق الأوسط ، وخاصة في المملكة العربية السعودية ، فتستعمل التوربينات الغازية لتوليد الطاقة طوال اليوم بما فيه فترة الذروة . ونجد اليوم في الأسواق وحدات متنقلة من هذه المولدات لحالات الطوارئ مختلفة الأحجام والقدرات .
تمتاز هذه المولدات ببساطتها ورخص ثمنها نسبيا وسرعة تركيبها وسهولة صيانتها وهي لا تحتاج إلى مياه كثيرة للتبريد . كما تمتاز بإمكانية استعمال العديد من أنواع الوقود ( البترول الخام النقي – الغاز الطبيعي – الغاز الثقيل وغيرها … ) وتمتاز كذلك بسرعة التشغيل وسرعة الإيقاف . 
وأما سيئاتها فهي ضعف المردود الذي يتراوح بين 15 و 25 % كما أن عمرها الزمني قصير نسبيا وتستهلك كمية اكبر من الوقود بالمقارنة مع محطات التوليد الحرارية البخارية .
مكونات محطات التوربينات الغازية Components of Gas Turbines 
إن الأجزاء الرئيسية التي تتكون منها محطة التوليد بالتوربينات الغازية هي ما يلي : 
أ ) ضاغط الهواء The Air Compressor 
وهو يأخذ الهواء من الجو المحيط ويرفع ضغطه الى عشرات الضغوط الجوية .
ب) غرفة الاحتراق The Combustion Chamber 
وفيها يختلط الهواء المضغوط الآتي من مكبس الهواء مع الوقود ويحترقان معا 
بواسطة وسائل خاصة بالاشتعال . وتكون نواتج الاحتراق من الغازات المختلفة على درجات حرارة عالية وضغط مرتفع .
ج ) التوربين The Turbine 
وهي عبارة عن توربين محورها أفقي مربوط من ناحية مع محور مكبس الهواء مباشرة و من ناحية أخرى مع المولد ولكن بواسطة صندوق تروس لتخفيف السرعة لأن سرعة دوران التوربين عالية جدا لا تتناسب مع سرعة دوران المولد الكهربائي . تدخل الغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق في التوربين فتصطدم بريشها الكثيرة العدد من ناحية الضغط المنخفض ( يتسع قطر التوربين من هذه الناحية) الى الهواء عن طريق مدخنة . 
د ) المولد الكهربائي The Generator
يتصل المولد الكهربائي مع التوربين بواسطة صندوق تروس لتخفيف السرعة كما ذكرنا وفي بعض التوربينات الحديثة تقسم التوربين الى توربينتين واحدة للضغط والسرعة العالية متصلة مباشرة مع مكبس الهواء والثانية تسمى توربينة القدرة متصلة مباشرة مع محور المولد الكهربائي .
هـ ) الآلات والمعدات المساعدة Auxiliaries
تحتاج محطات التوربينات الغازية الى بعض المعدات والآلات المساعدة على النحو التالي :
مصافي الهواء قبل دخوله الى مكبس الهواء . 
مساعد التشغيل الأولي وهو اما محرك ديزل أو محرك كهربائي . 
وسائل المساعدة على الاشتعال . 
آلات تبريد مياه تبريد المحطة . 
معدات قياس الحرارة والضغط في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمل . 
معدات القياس الكهربائية المعروفة المختلفة . 
6-محطات توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح : Win Power Station 
يمكن استغلال الرياح في الأماكن التي تعتبر مجاري دائمة لهذه الرياح في تدوير مراوح كبيرة وعالية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية . وعلى سبيل المثال هناك مدن صغيرة في الولايات المتحدة واوروبا تستمد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة للاستهلاك اليومي من محطة توليد كهرباء تعمل بالرياح يبلغ طول شفرة مروحتها 25 مترا . 
7-محطات التوليد بالطاقة الشمسية.
ما يمكن أن ينتج عنه أعمال تطبيقية أصبحت في التداول التجاري هي استغلال الطاقة الشمسية لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية وفي تسخين مياه الاستعمال المنزلي وخاصة في التجمعات الطلابية والعمالية . للتفصيل انتقل الى الطاقة الشمسية




​


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*  المولد الكهرو مغنطيسي  *


* كتبهاقاسم شقران ، في 1 حزيران 2007 الساعة: 18:27 م *

المولد الكهرو مغنطيسي اختير كأفضل مولد لطاقة الكهربائية بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بحكم اهتمامي بالطاقة البديلة اطلعت على العديد من المواقع الغربية التي تهتم بالطاقة البديلة وفي معظم هذه المواقع تجد صفحة وقع فيها تصنيف أفضل 100 اختراع لطاقة البديلة وقد تحصل هذا المولد الكهربائي على المرتبة الأولى حتى هذا اليوم. صمم أول نموذج لهذا المولد سنة 2002 وقد استعمل المغنطيس العادي في تصميمه 




​ 



​ 



​ في الرابط التالي تجدون تسجيل مرئي لهذا المحرك :
http://www.perendev-power.com/My_Homepage_Files/Download/magmotor%20web.wmv
كما تجدون الصفحة التي وقع ترتيب أفضل 100 اختراع في مجال الطاقة في الرابط التالي :
http://top100energy.com
أما في ما يخص النموذج الأخير الذي وقع تصنيعه في شهر مايو 2006 فهو قادر على توليد ما يقارب 300 kW ويتراوح وزنه ما بين 350 إلى 400 كلوا غرام وطوله متر





​ Output is 110volt 3 phase or 380 volt 3 phase
كما قاموا بتصنيع مولد أصغر حجم قادر على توليد ما يقارب 20 كيلو وات




وقعد تم تجربته كمحرك لسيارة بالموصفات التالية :






 *Concept Image of Sprit.*​ *The Electric Vehicle will be powered by a magnetic motor driving an alternator which in turn will supply the power required*​ *by** the driving motor ( 20kw to 140Kw)..*​ *The Vehicle will be constructed of an anodized aluminum chassis and a composite body, giving good strength and long life. The*​ *driving** motor will require very little maintenance and the bearings should last at least 1,5 million Km*​ *Total all up weight of the Vehicle +- 900Kg*​ *Speed 140km (governed)*​ *0-100 5.6 sec*​ *Seats 2+2 (Full four seat to be developed later)*​ *Range unlimited*​ *No fuel costs*​ *Performance 20% better than vehicle in same class*​ *Running costs : drive train and tires R1.20 /km*​ *Priced at around R 180 000, soit environ 18000 Euros"*​ للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم زيارة الموقع التالي
http://www.freeenergynews.com/Directory/Perendev/MagneticMotor/index.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*  سيارة وقودها الماء  *


* كتبهاقاسم شقران ، في 31 أيار 2007 الساعة: 02:54 ص *

*سيارة تعمل بالماء *
بدلا من أن تقف عند محطة البنزين لتعبئة سيارتك بالوقود ستقف عند أي كولدير لتعبئتها بالماء
المخترع الامريكي ستانلي ماير قام بتصميم (خلية وقود الماء) وهي خلية رنين الكترونية بسيطة جدا توضع هذه الخلية في تنك الماء فتحول الماء الى غاز الهيدروكسي وهو خليط من الهيدروجين و الاكسيجين المكونان للماء وغاز الهيدروكسي له قوة احتراق تفوق البنزين 100 مرة بقي أن تعرف أن (خلية وقود الماء) تعمل على بطارية السيارة ولا تستهلك منها إلا كهرباء ضئيلة جدا
قم بتحويل سيارتك الى الماء والطريقة بسيطة
بقي أن تعرف أن المخترع ستانلي ماير حول سيارته من البنزين الى الماء و ظل يعمل بها اربع سنوات حتى تم اغتياله من لوبيات البترول لأن هذا الاختراع سيحولهم من مليونيرات بترول الى بياعي بطاطا ، ولكن الاختراع تسرب الى الناس و الان هو على النت في مواقع كثيرة و تجده أيضا في هذا الرابط
http://watercar.freewebpage.org/index.htm


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*  الآله N  *


* كتبهاقاسم شقران ، في 30 أيار 2007 الساعة: 03:33 ص *

*N الالة *​ 

اخترع الفيزيائي بروس دي بالما مولد للطاقة بقوة 100 كيلو وات ، وهو الآن موجود في مرآب منزله . هذا المولد يستطيع تزويد كل بيته بالطاقة الكهربائية ، ولكن الحكومة الأمريكية قد تصادر هذا المولد في حال قيام دي بالما بتشغيله. ​ السيد دي بالما هو أحد خريجي جامعة هافارد ، وقد علَّم الفيزياء في معهد ماساتشوسيتس للتقنيات لمدة 15 عاماً . يدعي السيد دي بالما بأن مولده الكهربائي يمكنه أن يكون مصدراً رخيصاً للطاقة وغير قابل للنضوب ، مستقل و غير ملوث للبيئة ، و يعمل هذا المولد وفقا لقواعد مناقضة للفيزياء التقليدية لكنها ما تزال غير مفهومة تماماً . يقال أن آلته المسماةN تستطيع أن تحرر "الطاقة الحرة" الموجودة بشكل مستتر في الفضاء من حولنا . دي بالما يقدم آلته على أساس أنها ابتكار يستطيع المساعدة في إنهاء اعتماد العالم على مصادر النفط وغيرها من مصادر الطاقة الأحفورية التي ستنفذ قريباً. ​ بساطة مخادعة: ​ مولد دي بالما هو عبارة عن جيرسكوب مغناطيسي بسيط ، بعبارة أخرى هو اسطوانة ناقلة للكهرباء و ومغنطة تدور بسرعة عالية بواسطة محرك ( والجيرسكوب يستخدم عادة في المحركات: حيث يكون عبارة عن دولاب ثقيل يدور بشكل دائم فإذا تعرضت الآلة لجهد غير طبيعى في عملها فيبقى هذا الدولاب يدور وهذا ما يساعد الآلة على تجاوز الجهود العالية ) . ​ ويدعي دي بالما أن آلته المسماة N تستطيع أن تولد من الطاقة خمسة أضعاف ما تستهلكه. وإن في هذا بالطبع تحدٍ للمبدأ الأساسي القائل مصونية الطاقة ، حيث ينص هذا المبدأ بأن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تخلق من العدم . معظم الفيزيائيين يرفضون ببساطة مجرد النظر إلى اكتشافات دي بالما و لا يلقون بالاً إليها . ​ ومع ذلك فقد تم بجلاء التوصل لبرهنة المبدأ الذي يقوم عليه اختراع دي بالما في سنة 1978عندما تم في مدينة سانت باربرا بولاية كاليفورنيا بناء آلة كبيرة مماثلة للآلة N و سميت هذه الآلة بـــ سن برست. تم فحص الآلة المدعوة "سن برست" Sunburst machine بشكل مستقل من قبل الدكتور روبرت كينشيلو ، البروفسور في الهندسة الكهربائية وخريج جامعة ستانفورد . في تقريره لسنة 1986 (المقدم إلى جمعية الاكتشافات العلمية، الموجود في سان فرانسيسكو بتاريخ 21/6/1986) لاحظ كينشيلو بأن مقاومة دوران الجيرسكوب الممغنط هي فقط ما بين 13 – 20% من المقاومة الموجودة في محرك تقليدي يعمل في ظروف مثالية ، ورأى أيضا آن آلة دي بالما المدعوة N تستطيع إنتاج طاقة كهربائبة بما يقارب 500% من الكفائة . ​ وفي الخلاصة المتشككة التي أعدها كينشيلو يقول: "قد يكون دي بالما محقاً فعلاً بأن هناك وضع يمكن وفقاً له إنتاج الطاقة من مصدر مجهول وغير قابل للتفسير. وهذا استنتاج يرفضه معظم العلماء والمهندسين ويعتبرونه لا يستحق النقاش ، كما أنه يمثل مخالفة للقوانين الفيزيائية المقبولة . ولو صح فإنه سيكون إنجاز مدهش". ​ يقول الفيزيائي هارولد باث هوف وهو استاذ خريج من معهد الدراسات العليا في اوستن بتكساس: "إن المدققين في الآلة N بقوا صامتين حيالها " ، ويضيف " إنه ليس من الواضح إذا كانت الزيادة في الطاقة تأتي من خارج الحقل الكهرومغناطيسي أو هي نتيجة لبعض الخصائص الشاذة المرتبطة بالأجسام الدوارة ووفقاً لمبدأ القصور الذاتي inertia . إن آلة دي بالما تحتاج لصنع نسخة ثانية عنها بقياس أكبر لمعرفة هل هي تعمل فعلاً. وعلى الرغم من شكوكي فإنني أشجع بالتأكيد إجراء اختبار من قبل مختبر مستقبل . ورغم أن ظاهرة كهذه كانت ستبدو مخالفة لقوانين الطاقة التقليدية في السنوات الماضية ، إلا أننا ندرك حاليا بأن إمكانية انتزاع الطاقة مما يسمى الفضاء الفارغ هو حقيقة وواقع" ​ ليس فضاء فارغاً تماماً: ​ يرى الدكتور باث هوف الذي يدرس في جامعة ستانفورد بأن مصدراً جديداً للطاقة غير ملوث للبيئة قد يكون تم التوصل إليه من خلال تنظيم قوة الارتجاجات العشوائية للجزيئات الذرية المتصادمة ضمن الفراغ. حالياً يعرف العلماء بأن الفضاء "الفارغ" يتهيج وفقا لما يسمى ارتجاج الفراغ، حيث يتفجر قدر كبير من الطاقة فجأة، وهذا ما يجعل الجزيئات تهتز جيئة وذهابا. ​ لقد طوَّر باث هوف نظرية خاصة به، وأطلق عليها تسمية طاقة النقطة صفر zero-point energy ، وذلك في محاولة منه لجمع القوة الوافرة و الموجودة في فراغ ( الفضاء) . قد يقوم باث هوف، بالتعاون مع شركة جديدة تدعى جوبيتر للتكنولوجيا ، بمحاولة تصنيع آلات تعمل على مبدأ طاقة النقطة صفر. ​ لقد وصَّف دي بالما آلته N ووضع المعالم الأساسية لنظرية تشرح كيف تعمل الآلة وأدرج كل ذلك في مقالة أسماها ،"إمكانية استنباط الطاقة الكهربائية مباشرة من الفضاء" وقد نشرت هذه المقالة في مجلة علمية بريطانية تدعى تأملات في العلوم والتكنولوجيا في أيلول عام 1990 الجزء الثالث عشر/رقم 4. ​ مع ذلك فإن المؤسسات العلمية إما تجاهلت ادعاءات دي بالما المثيرة للجدل أو بقيت ساهية عنها. ​ براءة اختراع غير مسلم بها: ​ لم يستخرج أحدا براءة اختراع بخصوص الآلة N في الولايات المتحدة على رغم من أنه في منطقة سان فرانسيسكو وحدها هناك حوالي 200 براءة اختراع مرتبطة بأدوات مشابهة . مكتب تسجيل براءات الاختراع الأمريكي يرفض بشكل اتوماتيكي منح إي براءة اختراع لآلة تقوم بإنتاج طاقة أكثر مما تستهلك . وفي الواقع فإن طاقم العمل في هذا المكتب غير مؤهل للتدقيق في ادعاءات مماثلة . ​ سارع دي بالما للتوضيح بأن آلته N غير مماثلة لالات أبدية الحركة ( والآلة الابدية الحركة هي بدعة أسطورية سعى وراءها العديد من المخترعين المحبطين ). "إن الآلة الابدية الحركة تشغل نفسها فقط . وهي لا تستطيع منح طاقة أكثر بخمس مرات مما يتم تزويدها به . إن تصاميم الآلات الأبدية الحركة تستخدم مصادر طاقة تقليدية ، بينما الآلة N هي طريقة جديدة لاستنباط الطاقة من الفضاء". ​ مخترعون آخرون جربوا أن يبنوا ويشغلوا آلات الطاقة الحرة ، ولكن تم تخويفهم و تهديدهم من قبل الحكومة الأمريكية، كما أن واحد من هؤلاء المخترعين على الأقل تم مصادرة آلته من قبل وزارة الدفاع بذريعة أن تقنية الطاقة الحرة تهدد مصالح الأمن القومي . وقد منع هذا المخترع من نشر ما حصل معه . لذا لم يستطع إعلام الصحافة بمصادرة آلته N. وما يثير السخرية أن فكرة الآلة N أتت بشكل مباشر من تجربة شهيرة أجراها العالم مايكل فاراداي في عام 1831. ​ الولايات المتحدة غير مهتمة : ​ يبدو أن الشركات المحتكرة للطاقة، والتي تدعم تطوير الغاز والنفط، الفحم والطاقة النووية و تدافع عن الطاقة الشمسية وغيرها من أنواع البديلة غير الملوثة للبيئة ، لا تريد أن تظهر الطاقة الحرة للعلن كخيار قابل للتطبيق. ​ حالياً فإن بلدانا أخرى ،و خاصة الهند واليابان ،تحاول بنشاط الوصول إلى ما قد يثبت مستقبلاً بأنه اكتشاف تقني منقطع النظير ( أليس هذا مثالاً آخر على مشكلة ظهور الاختراع في الولايات المتحدة ثم قيام اليابان بتصنيع هذه الاختراعات، التي سببها قصور النظر الأمريكي والاهتمام بالمصالح الخاصة فقط ؟ ) . ​ في الهند يقوم حالياً المهندس الكبير "بارماهامسا تي واري" باختبار اختراعه ، المسمى مولد الطاقة الفضائي الذي يعتبر بشكل أساسي نسخة عن آلة دي بالما المدعوة N .فإذا أدخل خمسة كيلو وات من الطاقة إلى الآلة فستتخرج ما مقدراه ثلاثين كيلو واط (ورد ذلك في رسالة من السيد تي واري إلى السيد بروس دي بالما بتاريخ 13/8/1990) ​ يعمل المهندس الكبير تي واري ضمن الإدارة الهندية لشركة الطاقة النووية ، كما أنه يدير مشروع "كايجا"، وهو أكبر مشروع طاقة نووية هندي في ولاية كانتاكتا.يعبر تي واري صراحة عن امتنانه لفضل السيد دي بالما عليه، حيث شاركه الأخير بنتائج اختباراته لعدة سنوات . ووفقا للسيد تي واري فإن " الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة عن مولد الطاقة الفضائي قابلة فعلا للاستثمار التجاري ، ويتوجب علينا أن ننبه العموم إلى هذا النوع من الطاقة" ، لقد تجادل السيد تي واري مع لجنة الطاقة النووية الهندية في محاولة منه لتشكيل مجموعة عمل مستقلة كي تطور تقنيات الطاقة الحرّة. ​ ويظهر تي واري امتنانه أيضا للسيد جون ويلر، الفيزيائي الأمريكي البارز و مكتشف وجود الثقوب السوداء، الذي شجعه دائماً. ويلر كان يجري أبحاثا حول نظرية رياضية قد تتنبأ بوجود الطاقة الحرة، وقد أثنى على جهود تي واري لتطوير نظرية مشابهة، وتبادل العالمان الرسائل لعدة سنوات. ​ الاهتمام الياباني: ​ قامت مؤسسة علمية يابانية ، تحت رعاية من الحكومة اليابانية، بإعطاء منحتين لجامعتين و شركة صناعية كي يقوموا بإنتاج أنواع من الآلة N من أجل الأبحاث ولغايات تعليمية . كما أن شركة باناسونيك/ناشونال اليابانية تراقب هذه التقنية عن كثب. الدكتور شيوجي إنوماتا رئيس معهد الطاقة السايكوترونية والعالم الكبير في مختبر التقنيات الكهربائية في آيبيريك ساعد في إطلاق شرارة اهتمام مجمع العلماء اليابانيون بالآلة N . ​ تنبأ نيكولا تيسلا بأنه "في أحد الأيام سوف يوصل الإنسان آلاته بكل مجموعات العجلات التي تدور في الكون… و مع كل القوى التي تحرك الكواكب في مداراتها وتجعلها تدور، إن هذا الدوران سيؤدي إلى دوران الآلات الخاصة بالإنسان " ونيكولا هو عالم أمريكي عبقري من أصل كرواتي تعتبر اكتشافاته ومخترعاته منافسة لمكتشفات واختراعات أديسون.ويدعم نيكولا فكرة الآلة N ويعتقد بأنها ترتبط مباشرة بمصدر الطاقة الكائن منذ الأزل، والمرتبط مع مجموعة العجلات التي يتألف منها الكون. ​ اتجاه خاطئ : ​ يقول تي واري "إن الهندسة الكهربائية اتجهت اتجاها خاطئاً قبل 160 عاماً" وهو بذلك يشير إلى الأعمال الأولى لمايكل فاراداي المتعلقة بالمحرك الأساسي للعالم. في عام 1831 قام فاراداي بسلسلة من التجارب قادت إلى إيجاد المولد الكهربائي الحديث، يحوي هذا المولد على جزأين الأول يدور والثاني ساكن. ​ قام فاراداي بتحريك سلك بجانب قطب المغناطيس فوجد أن هذا يؤدي إلى خلق توتر كهربائي بين طرفي السلك. يستخدم هذا المبدأ المكتشف حالياً في كل المولدات الكهربائية التي نستخدمها في أيامنا هذه. وهذا هو بالذات ما عناه تي واري بعبارته "اتجاه خاطئ". ​ في السنة نفسها، 1831، قام فارادي بتجربة أخرى بسيطة و مبدعة، وذلك باستخدام موصل مغناطيسي يدور حول نفسه. وكان يجب في حينها تفسير الظاهرة التي نتجت عن التجربة (أليست هي نفسها الطاقة الحرة؟) وفقا للقواعد النظرية العلمية التقليدية. ​ ثبَّت فاراداي قرصاً نحاسياً إلى أعلى مغناطيس اسطواني ، ومن ثم قام بتدوير الاسطوانة والقرص مع بعضهما البعض، وهذا ما أدى إلى إيجاد توتر كهربائي . وبعد التفكير في هذه الظاهرة لسنوات عديدة استنتج فاراداي بأنه عندما نقوم بتدوير مغناطيس فإن الحقل المغناطيسي الخاص به يبقى ثابتاً ، وهكذا وجد بأن جسم المغناطيس يتحرك عبر الحقل المغناطيسي للمغناطيس نفسه ، و هذا ما يؤدي إلى تحويل الحركة لتوتر كهربائي. ​ إن تجربة فاراداي قادته إلى الاستنتاج الثوري القائل بأن الحقل المغناطيسي هو ملك للفضاء نفسه وغير مرتبط بالمغناطيس ، و هذا هو السبب الوحيد الذي يؤدي إلى إثارة أو تحريض الحقل . ​ نموذج أولي : ​ تم التدقيق في مولد فارادي وحيد القطب ،وهي التسمية التي أطلقت على بدعته المعروفة منذ 150 عام، من قبل بضع من المخترعين الطموحين كأساس لاستثارة الطاقة الحرّة والكامنة في الفضاء. ينظر هؤلاء المخترعين إلى النموذج الأولي للمولد على أنه قادر على توليد الطاقة الحركية الخاصة به إضافة إلى مقدار آخر من الطاقة للادخار. تم الاهتمام بمحرك فاراداي الذي يعتمد مبدأ الحث الكهربائي و المكون من قطعتين، وذلك على الرغم من المشاكل التي ظهرت فيه سواء لجهة الاحتكاك الميكانيكي أو الخسارة في الطاقة الكهربائية، أما المحرك وحيد القطب الذي اخترعه فارادي فقد تم إهماله، وفقا للمؤيدين لظاهرة الطاقة الحرة. ​ تتبع دي بالما خطى فاراداي، معتبراً أن الطاقة الحرة يمكن استخراجها من الرحم الرقمي للفضاء ببساطة عن طريق جيروسكوب ممغنط . يشرح دي بالما ذلك فيقول "أرى أن دوران جسم الجيرسكوب الممغنط والذي يتحرك عبر حقله المغناطيسي سيؤدي لتوليد جهد كهربائي بين المحور في الوسط والحافة الخارجية للجيرسكوب الممغنط الدوار". ​ إن هذا التفكير العبقري أدى إلى إيجاد الآلة N ، وهي بشكل عام عبارة عن جيرسكوب ممغنط مكون من قطعة واحدة تدور حول نفسها. " و بدلاً من استخدام قطعتين واحدة دائرة وأخرى متحركة، وفقاً للمولدات التقليدية، فإن الآلة N لديها فقط قطعة دائرة. إن نصف الجيرسكوب هو القطب الشمالي والنصف الآخر هو القطب الجنوبي. وإذا وصلنا ما بين محور الجيرسكوب في الوسط و الحافة الخارجية له، فستتولد الكهرباء بسرعة من المغناطيس نفسه. ​ فكرة تحت الاختبار: ​ رغم مرور 150 عاما على تجربة فاراداي المثيرة للجدل، فإن أحدا لم يكلف نفسه عناء التجريب فيما إذا كان المولد الذي يستخدم طريقة المغناطيس الدوار سوف يحتاج لنفس المقدار من الجهد كما المولد المستحث التقليدي حتى يستطع توليد نفس المقدار من الطاقة. ولكن في عام 1978 تم تصنيع المولد "سن برست" الوحيد القطب والمذكور فيما سبق. وقد أكدت الاختبارات أن الطاقة الخارجة من المولد تتجاوز بكثير الطاقة الداخلة إليه كي يبدأ بالعمل ، و أن كفاءته أكبر بكثير من المولد التقليدي . و تختلف الآراء حول الطريقة التي تقوم فيها الآلة N بتوليد الطاقة . ​ لم يحصل تي واري في العام 1977سوى على اهتمام بسيط عندما نشر نظريته التي تقول بأن الفضاء مليء بمادة ميكانيكية وأن دورانها حول نفسها هو مصدر كل الطاقة والمادة . ​ يسلِّم المهندس والمكتشف الهندي في نظريته الفضاء الدوار والتي تم تطويرها في كتابه "ماوراء المادة" المنشور عام 1984 بأن هناك فجوة موجودة في مركز الإلكترون ، تستطيع هذه الفجوة عندما تدور بسرعة في الفراغ أن تنتج طاقة من الفضاء . وتعتمد نظرية توري على الفرضية القائلة بأن الإلكترون مكون بطريقة معينة ومحددة، وهو ليس فقط "شحنة صغيرة" متجانسة . ​ وبحسب تي واري فإن حركة الفجوات في الاسطوانة الممغنطة الدوارة الموجودة ضمن مولد الطاقة الفضائي الخاص به تؤدي إلى تحرر طاقة حرة في خارج الفراغ الموجود بين محور الآلة و المغناطيس . وهو يقر بأن هذا لا يمكن تصديقه وفقا لمعايير القوانين الفيزيائية المعروفة . ويقول تي واري أن أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لتطويره لهذه النظرية أنه تم تدريسه كي يكون مهندساً أكثر من أن يكون فيزيائياً ، خاصة و أن فكرته تتعارض بشكل أساسي مع الفيزياء التقليدية . ​ يعلق دي بالما على أفكار تي واري فيقول "إن توضيحات تي واري محتملة تماماً" " وهو يحاول أن يضع إطارا نظرياً لما يحدث بين الذرات و أن يحدد المكان الذي يتم اطلاق الطاقة منه" ​ مفهوم المغناطيسية : ​ يتابع دي بالما فيقول " يتمثل التقدم الذي احرزته في القول بأن الفضاء يحيط بنا تماماً كما يحيط ماء البحر بسمكة تسبح فيه ، وإن الطريقة الوحيدة كي نعلم بوجود هذا الفضاء هو عن طريق تحويره بطريقة ما، وإن أسهل طريقة لفعل ذلك هي بواسطة مغناطيس"، ويؤكد دي بالما أن نظريته حول المغناطيسية كمحوِّر للحقل المتجانس والموجود بشكل مسبق هي "أول فكرة جديدة حول الطبيعة الأساسية للمغناطيس منذ أيام الفيزيائي اورستد". ​ بعد تدريسه لمدة 15 سنة كمحاضر في معهد ماساشوسيتس للتقنيات، نما لدى دي بالما بشكل متزايد الشعور بعدم الرضا حيال الاتجاه السائد في الفيزياء و الذي يفسر طريقة عمل الأشياء . إن رؤية دي بالما الحالية للكون سوف تتضارب مع العديد من العلماء التقليديين نتيجة لأفكاره المثيرة للجدل. ​ على سبيل المثال ، فإن العلم الحديث يرى بأن الطاقة لها شكل محدد في الكون. وأن تحويل الطاقة من شكل إلى آخر سيؤدي إلى انبعاث الحرارة من الكون لآماد طويلة . أما دي بالما فيقول :"إن الكون الخاص بي هو عبارة عن كون لا محدود ، في هذا الكون يمكن للطاقة أن تستحضر من الفضاء نفسه . فكل الطاقة تأتي من الفضاء" ويعود دي بالما ليؤكد :"وهناك عدة عمليات يمكنها أن تطلق الطاقة ، من أسهلها إضاءة عود ثقاب أو فرك عودين ببعضهما البعض" ​ افرض أنك أضأت شمعة. فإن حرارة اللهب ستتولد من إطلاق الحرارة الكامنة والمدخرة في الشمع ، وذلك وفقا لما ندرسه في الكتب. ولكن هذا غير صحيح يقول دي بالما حيث يؤكد "أن قانون مصونية الطاقة هو افتراض محض". ووفقاً لنظريته فإن حرارة ضوء الشمعة تأتي من الفضاء ، ويتم استهلاك مادة الشمعة ببطء من قبل الطاقة المتدفقة في الفضاء. ​ عندما تقود سيارة فإن الحرارة المختزنة في البنزين تستخرج عن طريق الاحتراق. وهذا ما يؤدي لتحريك المكبس. هل هذا صحيح؟ لا إنه خطأ حسبما يقول دي بالما. فهو يتفهم العملية على أساس أنه يتم تحفيز خليط الهواء والبنزين بواسطة شرارة كهربائية ، ويعمل البنزين كـ "مستقبل جزيئي" فيطلق الطاقة الموجودة في الفضاء. وبعدها تطلق الطاقة الحرارية غازات الفحم أو تحرق المادة التي أدت إلى تحريضها ، وهذا ما يؤدي لخروج الغازات من العادم. ​ وبطريقة مماثلة يقترب دي بالما من ظاهرة أساسية أخرى غير تقليدية. قفي أواسط السبعينات قام دي بالما بأداء تجربة "الكرة الدوارة" التي تشرح ظاهريا بأن الأجسام التي تدور سوف تسقط بشكل أسرع و تتحرك بشكل أسرع من أجسام أخرى مطابقة لها نفس السرعة الابتدائية ولكنها لا تدور.و إذا صح ذلك فإن هذه النتائج ستصدم كل الفيزيائيين المعروفين . إجراءات التجربة بسيطة: خذ كرة فولاذية لها عمود يخرج منها ثم اغزل هذه الكرة وارمها، حدد الوقت الذي احتاجته للسقوط. قارن هذا الوقت بالوقت الذي تحتاجه كرة مطابقة لا تدور للسقوط . ​ يشرح دي بالما النتائج الغريبة لتجربته باعتبار أنه هناك طاقة حرّة تضاف إلى حركة الأجسام التي تدور، إن هذه التجربة وتجارب غيرها قادته إلى صياغة نظرية جوهرية جديدة حول الدوران والجاذبية والقصور الذاتي والحركة. ويعتبر عمله بشكل عام إضافة أخرى إلى عمل المبدعين الأوائل في هذا الحقل . وقد نشر دي بالما ما خلص إليه حول تجربة الكرة الدوارة في مجلة جميعة الابحاث العلمية البريطانية في العام 1976. وقد شرح دي بالما تجربته حول الكرة الدوارة للدكتور إدوارد بورسيل البروفسور في الفيزياء في جامعة هارفارد، وأحد أبرز الفيزيائيين المخبريين في ذلك الوقت. ووفقاً لدي بالما، فإنه بعد تمحيص بورسيل في التجربة لعدة دقائق قال: "هذا سوف يغير كل شيء". ​ تطبيق التقنيات الجديدة: ​ "إن الفيزياء التطبيقية غير ثابتة" يقول دون كيلي، رئيس جمعية الطاقة الفضائية التي تتألف من مجموعة من المهندسين والعلماء والمخترعين متخصصين في تطوير تقنية الطاقة الحرة . إذا نظرنا إلى حال الطاقة الحرة اليوم فسنراها تشمل العديد من صنوف الأدوات المذهلة ، أولها الآلة N ، ثم مولدات البلازما الروسية ، و محول النفايات الثنائي الوقود (الذي يجمع ما بين مكونات الطاقة الحرة و طرق المواد الصلبة )، محركات المغنطة الدائمة، مولدات هابرد متعددة الاسطوانات . والعديد من أنظمة الطاقة الهيدروجينية . ​ ومن بين المجموعة السابقة هناك الاختراع المدهش المسمى إنريكس أتش 20 والذي اخترعه يوشيرو ناكماتسو، الملقب بـأديسون اليابان، " إن هذا المخترع النشيط ، الذي اخترع فيما سبق القرص المرن ، يدعي بأن وحدة إنريكس الغير ملوثة للبيئة تعمل على ماء الصنابير وتستطيع توليد طاقة أكثر بثلاث مرات من محرك البنزين التقليدي . إن جهاز إنريكس أن أتش 20 يمكنه فصل المكونات الأساسية الداخلة ويستطيع انتاج الهيدروجين كوقود قابل للاستعمال . ​ يلاحظ كيلي بأن كل من ألمانيا و سويسرا واليابان وكوريا وهولندا لديها جمعيات أبحاث نشطة تبحث حول الطاقة الحرةة. وتقوم جمعية الطاقة الفضائية في الولايات المتحدة بتبادل المعلومات مع هذه الجمعيات. وبرغم ذلك يشعر كيلي بأن هناك معارضة لتقنية الطاقة الحرة في الولايات المتحدة من قبل الوكالات الحكومية ، والأكاديميات، و الاستثمارات الصناعية الكبرى . يحلم كيلي بأن الطاقة الحرّة ستلاقي القبول ويتم تطبيقها في النهاية من قبل الحركات الشعبية التي تعمل وفق مبدأ (يمكنك القيام بذلك بنفسك) والتي تشتغل في جميع انحاء الولايات المتحدة. تقوم حالياً جمعية الطاقة الفضائية في الولايات المتحدة بإرسال نشرة فصلية ممتعة لأعضائها (عنوان الجمعية : Space Energy Association/U.S. P.O. Box 11422, Clearwater, FL 34616; رقم الهاتف : 813-441-3923، رسم العضوية 35 دولاراً في السنة). ​ تقييم الآلة N اقتصادياً: ​ إن شركة دي بالما للطاقة لم تقم ببيع آلة واحدة حتى الآن، وتتقاضى الشركة حوالي نصف مليون دولار لتصنيع الآلة بشكل يدوي . يدعي بروس دي بالما بأنه في حال تصنيع الآلة بأعداد كبيرة فإن تكلفة آلته سوف تنخفض إلى 400-500 دولار أمريكي . وهو ينوه بأن مولد تيار متناوب باستطاعة 100 كيلو وات يكلف ما يربو على 100000 دولار أمريكي، ويضيف فيقول أن الآلة N تولد نفس المقدار من الطاقة باستخدام ثلث أو نصف التكلفة وفقا لعمليات الإنتاج العادية، إن هدفه هو أن يجري اتفاقات للمشاركة بهذه التقنيات مع زبائن يرغبون بإنتاج آلته. ​ بعد إلقاء نظرة شاملة على وحدات إنتاج الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية الحرة المتنوعة و المتوفرة على أرض الواقع ، يستنتج دون كيلي بأن أغلب هذه الوحدات أوجدت من قبل فيزيائيين تطبيقيين مرتبكين ، وأن هناك نقصاً في الدعم التقني والمادي ، كما تعاني من مشكلة "علو التكلفة" وبجميع الأحوال فإن كيلي يختار الآلة N الخاصة بـ دي بالما كـــ "أساس لمجموعة الطاقة الحرة" و "كأفضل وحدة طاقة حرة" قياساً على قدرتها بانتاج الطاقة . اليوم" وقد اعطى الآلة N معدلا عالياً من حيث كونها بسيطة وغير معقدة "نظراً لبساطة الآلة، فهي تتكون من دوار مؤلف من قطعة واحدة وهو أفضل من المولدات التقليدية المؤلفة من قطعتين" كما يقول كيلي .



​ نقلاً عن موقع ​ http://www.sst5.com/inde.php?&CODE=02&id=960​


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*  طاقة الرياح  *


* كتبهاقاسم شقران ، في 23 أيار 2007 الساعة: 23:02 م *

*كيف تعمل توربينات الرياح ؟ *
المكونات الرئيسية لتوربين الرياح هي شفرات دوًّارة تحمل على عمود ومولد يعمل على تحويل الطاقة الحركية للرياح إلى طاقة كهربية، فعندما تمر الرياح على الشفرات تخلق دفعة هواء ديناميكية تتسبب في دوران الشفرات، وهذا الدوران يشغل المولد فينتج طاقة كهربية، كما جهزت تلك التوربينات بجهاز تحكم في دوران الشفرات (فرامل) لتنظيم معدلات دورانها ووقف حركتها إذا لزم الأمر. 
تعتمد كمية الطاقة المنتجة من توربين الرياح على سرعة الرياح وقطر الشفرات؛ لذلك توضع التوربينات التي تستخدم لتشغيل المصانع أو للإنارة فوق أبراج؛ لأن سرعة الرياح تزداد مع الارتفاع عن سطح الأرض، ويتم وضع تلك التوربينات بأعداد كبيرة على مساحات واسعة من الأرض لإنتاج أكبر كمية من الكهرباء، تنتج الولايات المتحدة وحدها سنويًّا حولي 3 بليون كيلو وات في الساعة (تلك الكمية تكفي لسد احتياجات مليون شخص من الكهرباء)، وذلك من حقول الرياح الموجود معظمها في كاليفورنيا، عادة يتم تخزين الكهرباء الزائدة عن الاستخدام في بطاريات، ولأن هناك بعض الأوقات التي تقل فيها سرعة الرياح، مما يصعب معه إنتاج الطاقة الكهربية، فإن مستخدمي طاقة الرياح يجب أن يكون لديهم مولدًا احتياطيًّا يعمل بالديزل أو بالطاقة الشمسية لاستخدامه في تلك الأوقات. المكان الأفضل لوضع التوربينات (عمل حقل رياح) يجب ألا يقل متوسط سرعة الرياح فيه سنويًّا عن 12 ميل في الساعة. 
وغير إنتاج الطاقة الكهربية فإن توربينات الرياح يمكنها إنتاج طاقة ميكانيكية تستخدم في عدد كبير من التطبيقات، مثل ضخ المياه، الري، تجفيف الحبوب وتسخين المياه. 
*مميزاتها وعيوبها : *
طاقة الرياح طاقة محلية متجددة ولا ينتج عنها غازات تسبب ظاهرة البيت الزجاجي أو ملوثات، مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو أكسيد النتريك أو الميثان، وبالتالي فإن تأثيرها الضار بالبيئة طفيف. 
 95% من الأراضي المستخدمة كحقول للرياح يمكن استخدامها في أغراض أخرى مثل الزراعة أو الرعي، كما يمكن وضع التوربينات فوق المباني. 
 أظهرت دراسة حديثة أن كل بليون كيلو وات في الساعة من إنتاج طاقة الرياح السنوي يوفر من 440 إلى 460 فرصة عمل. 
التأثير البصري لدوران التوربينات والضوضاء الصادرة عنها قد تزعج الأشخاص القاطنين بجوار حقول الرياح، ولتقليل هذه التأثيرات يفضل إنشاء حقول الرياح في مناطق بعيدة عن المناطق السكنية. 
 تتسبب التوربينات العملاقة أحيانًا في قتل بعض الطيور خاصة أثناء فترات هجرتهم، ويتم حاليًا دراسة تأثيرها على انقراض بعض أنواع الطيور، ولكن النتائج المبدئية تشير إلى أن التوربينات ليس لها هذا التأثير الشديد. 
وأخيرًا يمكن القول: إن طاقة الرياح من الطاقات التي يمكن تطبيق استخدامها بسهولة في عالمنا العربي لتقليل نسب التلوث التي بدأت تتزايد، ورغم أن الفكرة بدأ تطبيقها فعلاً في بعض الدول العربية إلا أن المطلوب نشر التجربة في باقي الدول. 
عن اسلام اون لاين


----------



## الساحر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## محمد اسحاق (18 مارس 2010)

اخى العزبز:
اشكرك على هذهالمادة القيمة التى افادتى كثيرا ونحن فى حوجة ملحة لتفادى ظاهرت الاحتباس الحرارى التلوث البيئى الذى زاد نسبة الامراض السرطانية


----------



## aamer88 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*الالة n*

السلام عليكم اشكر الاستاذ على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة للبشرية اجمع.اولا قبل7سنوات من الان كانت عندي فكرة المولد الكهرومغنطيسي وسعيت جاهدا لأصنعه,وبدأت العمل بالمولد في الشهر الثاني من سنة 2010 واكملت الهيكل الخارجي


----------



## aamer88 (10 أغسطس 2010)

املك فكرة اضافية للمولد الكهرو مغنطيسي وهذه الفكرة تتعلق بسرعة دوران المولد الكهرومغنطيسي تجعله يدور بسرعة مضاعفة و تستطيع ان تتحكم بسرعتة وتجعله يتوافق مع الطاقة التي يحتاجها المولد الكهربائي او الداينمو لتوليد الكهرباء . لوقامت احد الشركات العربية بتبني هذه الفكرة وانتاج الالة وبيعها في الاسواق والله سوف تحل كل المشاكل الموجودة في البلدان التي تفتقر الى الكهرباء مثل العراق.ولو نفذت فكرة المولد الكهرومغنطيسي بشكل صحيح ودقيق انا متأكد مئة بالمئة من نجاحها.واتمنى من الاساتذة والمهندسين واصحاب الشركات ان يقرؤا ماكتبت وان يأخذوا فكرة المولد الكهرومغنطيسي على محمل الجد.والله نحن في العراق على اشد الحاجة الى هذا الاختراع لان الكهرباء في العراق تكاد تكون معدومة مئة بالمئه.وانا افتقر الان الى الالات والمواد اللازمة لتكملة المولد الكهرومغنطيسي لغلاء سعرها واتمنى من المهندسين واصحاب الشركات ان يساعدونا بانجاز هذا المولد وانا املك الفكرة كاملة ومتأكد من نجاحها.ولكن انا مستغرب اشد الاستغراب من عدم تنفيذ هذه الفكرة من قبل احد المهندسين العرب مع انها بسيطة جدا ومفيدة بشكل كبير واشكر ملتقى المهندسين العرب .ارجو الرد.


----------



## محمد حيدر سليم (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ابو الهناء (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكر**ا**اخى*


----------



## Ind. Engineer (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد عظيم وجبار ... دائما مواضيعك كبيرة وتجعلني اكرر قرائتها مررا ... ارجو لك التوفيق يا استاذنا الفاضل فجر الصباح  fagrelsabah... والله يعطيك العافيه .. ويجزيك عن كل ما تعرضة في المنتدى الخير الكثير ...ونفع بك وبعلمك الامه الاسلامية اجمع ...


----------



## مهند المهداوي (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الموضوع مهم جدا واحيي صاحب المدونة على هذا الجهد الجميل.
لدي سؤال عن خلايا الوقود وهو هل يمكن استخدامها في المنازل كمجهزات طاقة بحيث يستقل المنزل عن الكهرباء الوطنية وتكون كلفتها اقل ام انها ستكلف اكث؟
 هذا ما سيحدد امكانية استخدامها على مدى واسع او استخدامها في تطبيقات محدودة.


----------



## Talal Suleiman (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي لهذه المعلومات القيمة واتمنى ان تثرينا اكثر وخاصة بالتجارب الناجحة لتوفير الوقت


----------



## bahisad (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## barkatk86 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------

